# [Chaosium] Out now in PDF - A Cold Fire Within: A Mind-Bending Campaign for Pulp Cthulhu



## Michael O'Brien (May 29, 2019)

A Cold Fire Within is a new campaign for _Pulp Cthulhu by Christopher Smith Adair. Set in 1935, a missing persons case leads to the discovery of a foul plot that could change time itself and bring disaster to the world. A cult intent on unleashing the power of the Great Old Ones leaves a trail through the Catskill Mountains and into the very heart of the planet!

Available now in PDF. Purchase direct from Chaosium.com and you get the full price of the PDF off the physical book when it is released later this year.

_

Also available from DriveThruRPG.


----------

